# Water level indicator



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

The fresh water level indicator on my Voyager has become stuck on 98% even when its completely empty!I have had loads of bother with incorrect readings of the electrical charge/discharge but the water has never been a problem.Could someone from Swift tell me if there is something I could do to reset it?PLEASE don't tell me i need a new fuse box as I have had 5 already!Any help appreciated.My van is fittedwith the Nordtech panel/fuseboard combo.


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*electrics??????*

Hi,
Both the fresh and waste water levels indicated on my Ace are always wrong 
The fresh is never full even when overflowing and the waste shows full when empty
I have given up with both as its not worth the fuel cost to keep returning to my dealer for another new control panel - however some faults can be cleared by romoving the small plug at the rear of the control panel for a few mins then refitting
I have lost count now of electrical issues -control panels, fuse boxes and chargers and the intermittent 230v connectors fitted
As in prev posts what cost post warranty?
Regards Ray


----------



## wendyandjohn (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi there, our water readings on our Swift Kon-tiki 06 has always been wrong, from the m/home being brand new the water function always says 100% when its full to overflowing and the waste water always says 100% full, when its totally empty. Have been back and forth to try and get it mended, but we have just given up now :?


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Ovalball,

I am aware that waste level sensors can give faulty readings, due to trapped waste within the sensor, and normally, a clean will resolve the issue.

It is, however, unusual, for the fresh sensor to suffer from the same issue, simply because the water is clean.

I would suggest the following (either a DIY job or through a dealer):

1) Remove the level sensor, at the top of the tank, and make sure all the probes are clean.
2) Disconnect and check the connector on the end of the sensor. Ensure that there is no damage to the pins and connector.
3) Check the rear of the fusebox, to ensure that the water level sensor cable is attached correctly.

There are further diagnostics that can be done, with a multi-meter, to check the input of the fusebox, but I would suggest that this be undertaken by your dealer.

I hope that helps.

Ash


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

I would like to thank Ash and customer service at Swifts for all thier help in getting this problem resolved quickly(In MH terms less than 3 weeks from discovering fault to fitting of parts(by me )The requirded replacement sender unit is now fitted and everything is working fine.Thanks again.


----------

